# Super Exotics...



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

it's not something we see here a lot, so figured i would share a few pics from hunts we did last year and this year...post up your super exotics if you got them....love looking at all the cool deer....

as you can tell, whitetail get boring after a while. 

:cheers:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Y'all have a kinda Noah's Ark thang goin on at the ranch huh!.....some of everything.....

Any idea how many different animals y'all have?......

Great pics btw.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Brete.

We have about 18 species if I remember right. Lol

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't even know what I'm looking at? Fuzzy rack looks cool.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> I don't even know what I'm looking at? Fuzzy rack looks cool.


Lol....X2......I was thinkin the same thing.....

I remember that big arse rat lookin thing y'all killed awhile back. That was different!.....


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

That Père David's is a stud!! I'd like to come down there and check it out sometime. I always enjoy the pics!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Lol, ok...in order

Barasingha
Barasingha
Eld's deer
Hog deer
Pere David's Deer
Pere David's Deer
Red Lechwe

Thanks, WTC3, got some other pics of PD's, im trying to find them...

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats to all!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just started stocking my ranch in Freer with super exotics so far we have eland,wildebeast and oryx and the normal blackbuck,fallow and axis planning on stocking blesbok,kudu and maybe markhor i forgot red deer. here's a picture of the eland talk about elusive only seen them a couple times.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wildebeast and Oryx


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

awesome fellas! keep them coming!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome pics. I've never seen some of those animals. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Siberian Ibex and big mouflon


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oso, Y'all got any dik diks.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice mouflon!

Devil...no LOL

hog deer and muntjak yes... :slimer:


----------



## bradsecond (Mar 25, 2009)

not to hijack but i have a funny story about the dik dik. 
a few years ago when i took my wife to the houston museum and as we were walking through the african plains exhibit there were several elementary school field trips in progress. well, as she sees the charles dik dik she rather loudly exclaims "baby, when we get home, can i get a little dik dik?" the look on the faces of those teachers was priceless. her face is still a little blushed since that day.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

bradsecond said:


> not to hijack but i have a funny story about the dik dik.
> a few years ago when i took my wife to the houston museum and as we were walking through the african plains exhibit there were several elementary school field trips in progress. well, as she sees the charles dik dik she rather loudly exclaims "baby, when we get home, can i get a little dik dik?" the look on the faces of those teachers was priceless. her face is still a little blushed since that day.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


X2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

We have some at our local Zoo. I can't help but laugh every time I see them.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang Bro, I'd hate to see your protein bill. Chu gotta a side job cutting grass or what? 



deerdude2000 said:


> Just started stocking my ranch in Freer with super exotics so far we have eland,wildebeast and oryx and the normal blackbuck,fallow and axis planning on stocking blesbok,kudu and maybe markhor i forgot red deer. here's a picture of the eland talk about elusive only seen them a couple times.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea Rack a little rain would'nt hurt! I don't know about dik dik but a friend of mine has duikers! i;d love to get some warthogs but dam there 13,000 a pair!! nice cat i had a black panther and a pair of black jaguar went through alot of chicken!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics Oso, PT and dude.
If I had my own place several animals would be on it, but I would definitely have some of the cool looking Ibex!!!
Thanks


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Those are really nice ibex!!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Those are really nice ibex!!


Thanks, the pics don't do them justice. The mouflon is way more impressive in person too. He hasn't been officially scored, but I was told it was one of the biggest killed in the US.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Couple more


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll play some......

great animals by the way guys!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Swampus, good looking pics...me like the Gemsbok.....

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

What is the sheep in the picture with the baby on your knee. Looks like a mouflon but I see no white saddle


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The cubby cheek baby is like "dam the sun is bright". He dont know what the heck is going on lol

Awesome picture! One that you can treasure forever.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

WildThings said:


> What is the sheep in the picture with the baby on your knee. Looks like a mouflon but I see no white saddle


Red Sheep


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Oso--This one killed our breeder Oryx a few years ago--Made a "deal" with Dad to keep the Oryx safe!

He just went gold by 1/8".............tasted good too!!

FYI--them Wilde's will flat charge U if ur not careful--Just ask Johnny as I slid in the truck while he was messin' with a big one--I laughed so hard I almost shat myself!--good times!--he learned a lesson that day feeding feeders!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

pacontender said:


> Siberian Ibex and big mouflon


That Mouflon is a crossbreed.

But, he sure is a wall hanger for sure. Congrat's !!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Reloder28 said:


> That Mouflon is a crossbreed.
> 
> But, he sure is a wall hanger for sure. Congrat's !!


Are you an expert on them?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Just curious, is this a pure Mouflon?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Easy fellas. :cheers:

Swampus, what was the length on that good looking Gems?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

BMD said:


>


Nice disco donkey! Thanks for sharing! :cheers:

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow pacotender thats not only pure but huge! That's the biggest moulfon i've seen in 30 years!!he's got to be in the high 30's


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea swampus the wilde's will only run so far before they turn and fight!make them easy to dart!


----------



## Cactus King (May 26, 2011)

For the guys on here that have wildebeast on your ranch, what are ya'll charging for the hunts? I'm looking for one this spring


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Plenty on our place; bout 10 yrs back a guy ran exotic hunts on one pasture. Now high fence on that portion down all over so the left over exotics he could not capture are scattered all over. Low fence!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Couple more; do Rhea count? We have them scattered everywhere also.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> Easy fellas. :cheers:
> 
> Swampus, what was the length on that good looking Gems?
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

HC...that 3rd pic, is that a Dyboski sika or a big axis? Im mobile at the moment so cant tell on this phone...

And great pictures you guys!

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> HC...that 3rd pic, is that a Dyboski sika or a big axis? Im mobile at the moment so cant tell on this phone...
> 
> And great pictures you guys!
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


 Big Axis; wish that were a monster sika!


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Hydrocat said:


> Big Axis; wish that were a monster sika!


Did somebody say Sika? Can't wait until he gets his new set this year!


----------



## PenaII (Oct 22, 2012)

Appreciate post, awesome animals


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Whose got cape buffalo?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang, Benny...nice!

Great pics fellas, thanks for sharing

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Bingo baits said:


> Whose got cape buffalo?


There are a few in Texas. The last ones I saw cost about 50k to hunt.


----------

